# SoCal 9 MegaHerf Picture thread



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Feel free to post your own!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

more...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

a few more...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

and sum others...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

more pics...
(The Bolivar is from the late 60's/early 70's)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

3 more...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

some more...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

others...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

three others...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

the last of pics I took


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Kelly! 

So...are Dustin and Gerry engaged? :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

poker said:


> the last of pics I took


I don't get why they call him Big Al. :r


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures!!!

Looks like you guys had a great time!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

WillyGT said:


> Great pictures!!!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time!!!


We did my friend. Make plans to attend #10!!!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Great photos Kelly.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice pics!

I saw Peter in one of them I think......was that haze in the air cigar smoke, or Pnoon discharge??


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

great pics, thanks!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pictures Kelly! Please tell us more about So Cal X.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> I saw Peter in one of them I think......was that haze in the air cigar smoke, or Pnoon discharge??


Must be smoke....a pnoon discharge would have disabled all electronic devices.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Kelly!!!!!

And to answer Tom's question: yes; yes they are. :tu


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the pics and glad to see that Galaga is still alive..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Great pics. Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the pics, Kelly!
> 
> So...are Dustin and Gerry engaged? :r


No, I think their just FWB -- (friends with benefits)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Great pictures Kelly! Please tell us more about So Cal X.....


All I will say for now is this:

Stay tuned because we are already in the planning stages for "SoCal X", our 10th annual event. We promise this will be an event you will not want to miss. It will be over the top in comparison to anything we have ever done in our previous 9 years of doing this and will require a lot of work by a lot of folks. 
Make your plans now to attend this grand event coming in the summer of 2009. Final dates TBD, but will be either the weekend before or after the Forth of July weekend 2009.

Besides that, all I can say is this will be an event above anything we have ever attempted in the past. Its already spectulated that the cost for the event will be much higher, but we will adhere to the fact that we have never ever charged admission to any of our past events, and SoCal X will be no different, there will be no admission charges. None.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Look forward to more info as available! Looks like X is going to go off the scale...............Hope it doesn't affect the faultline?


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Here is a link to my Flickr page. 139 pics.

Soul dsSaenz

All photographs are copyrighted and are the property of Soul deSaenz, LLC. You are free to download a picture if you like but you are not allowed to alter the photo in any way. You also have my permission to print the picture but you cannot post these pictures any where but on Club Stogie.

Thanks.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> We did my friend. Make plans to attend #10!!!!


I got up this am (late:ss) and am already doing my homework on this one :bl

Rob:bn


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Beautiful pics Jess!!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics, Jesse. Thanks!


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

soulskater said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr page. 139 pics.
> 
> Soul dsSaenz
> 
> ...


Mr. Soulskater de Saenz...... Can I get permission to alter just one of the photos you so kindly posted for us all on your Flicker page??? :chk:ss:chk


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> Mr. Soulskater de Saenz...... Can I get permission to alter just one of the photos you so kindly posted for us all on your Flicker page??? :chk:ss:chk


:r Gee let me guess :tpd: Where were you yesterday!!!!:tpd:


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

poker said:


> We did my friend. Make plans to attend #10!!!!


YEss!

I was almost there this saturday, had it planned, but at last hour I had to cover shift on saturday  At least I got to the S.H.I.T. pre-pre herf down in sandy eggo!

But by the looks of these last posts about SoCal #10, it looks like it will be something not to miss... :ss

I will stay tuned!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow looks like you guys had a lot of fun....Herf X sounds awesome


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Pics! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pics Soulskater, thanks for sharing!!!!:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

WillyGT said:


> I was almost there this saturday, had it planned, but at last hour I had to cover shift on saturday  At least I got to the S.H.I.T. pre-pre herf down in sandy eggo!


Glad I got to meet you at the S.H.I.T. Carlos! Wish you could have made Saturday.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

great pic's. looks like a really good time. maybe next year!
:ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I REALLY wish someone had a pic of Big Al chasing the runaway banana...:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

poker said:


> I REALLY wish someone had a pic of Big Al chasing the runaway banana...:r


or a video! :r


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

soulskater said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr page. 139 pics.
> 
> Soul dsSaenz
> 
> ...


Great Job my friend!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> No, I think their just FWB -- (friends with benefits)


I would have a tough time calling that a "benefit", Rick! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What a great time!!!!

Awesome pics Kel and Jes :tu Thanks for capturing the memories


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Who Photoshopped Dustin into the pics?
Did anyone see him there?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Who Photoshopped Dustin into the pics?
> Did anyone see him there?


Not me..................:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm just a figment of your imagination


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark and Aaron


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CigarGal said:


> Mark and Aaron


montecristo #2 and vstrommark for those who dont know! :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CigarGal said:


>


hell yeah!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CigarGal said:


>


j6ppc and filly :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mr. Poker


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I "heart" XXX


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Pnoon and Mark and NavyDoc in the back


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This says it all! BWD

kinda looks like the godfather


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

wheres my picture? yeah im vain and yes i think that song is about me...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

S.H.I.T.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

zemekone said:


> wheres my picture? yeah im vain and yes i think that song is about me...


I'm going as fast as I can....sheesh!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Pnoon and Cigargal


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Dave, Jon, Albert, and Larry


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Cooked by Carlos...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CigarGal said:


>


jon in the background calling you to see where gerry's pict is :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Paul in the black shirt, Deems in the white shirt


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG! I don't have one f*kin' picture of Gerry!!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> OMG! I don't have one f*kin' picture of Gerry!!!


We don't need anymore pictures of Gerry!!! :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CigarGal said:


> OMG! I don't have one f*kin' picture of Gerry!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

BP22 said:


> We don't need anymore pictures of Gerry!!! :r


whatever 17!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I "heart" XXX


what you can't see is that gerry is cut off in this pic. :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> what you can't see is that gerry is cut off in this pic....in his lap :r


Aha!:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

somebody post a pic of Gerry before the crocodile tears start flowing....:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> Aha!:r


did Larry offer up another old Upmann No. 4? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> somebody post a pic of Gerry before the crocodile tears start flowing....:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

oh great. now Gerry will be telling us how his ninjas taught him how to do Gerry Fu on stilts.....:r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

soulskater said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr page. 139 pics.
> 
> Soul dsSaenz
> 
> ...


Well done Jesse, great looking pictures. :tu :tu


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> did Larry offer up another old Upmann No. 4? :r


Hey Dave stop harassing Gerry. He is definitely taller than Dustin on the pictures that I took. You guys must have had way too much to drink.LOL.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

poker said:


> more pics...
> (The Bolivar is from the late 60's/early 70's)


That cigar was a definite highlight. It had such complex tastes, It really gave my pallet a bust. thanks for passing it Poker.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

soulskater said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr page. 139 pics.
> 
> Soul dsSaenz
> 
> ...


Dawg, you are truly an artist. You really know how to catch a person. We talked about your portraiture skills. You really downplayed your ability. You rock. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

soulskater said:


> Here is a link to my Flickr page. 139 pics.
> 
> Soul dsSaenz
> 
> ...


Very nice pics Jessie. Hope you enjoyed the cigar :ss See ya next year...maybe


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Tw3nty said:


> Dawg, you are truly an artist. You really know how to catch a person. We talked about your portraiture skills. You really downplayed your ability. You rock. Thanks for the photos.


Thank you for the kind words and also for coming out to join us!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Hey Dave stop harassing Gerry. He is definitely taller than Dustin on the pictures that I took. You guys must have had way too much to drink.LOL.


:r

The one and ONLY time Gerry will ever be taller than me


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

One of my fave pics.... look at the look on Peter's FACE!!!! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> One of my fave pics.... look at the look on Peter's FACE!!!! :r


Unfortunately, I have a feeling that is not the last we've seen of that "face"


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Unfortunately, I have a feeling that is not the last we've seen of that "face"


Dustin, it's really the Palio logo your licking right?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cigartexan said:


> Dustin, it's really the Palio logo your licking right?


Hell yeah!

Palio makes me super-excited 

haha


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> One of my fave pics.... look at the look on Peter's FACE!!!! :r


I thought you didn't like nubs, Peter? :r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> wheres my picture? yeah im vain and yes i think that song is about me...


Young grasshopper must learn to fly under the radar:tu

Rob :w


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

gorob23 said:


> Young grasshopper must learn to fly under the radar:tu
> 
> Rob :w


As opposed to merely walk under it?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> One of my fave pics.... look at the look on Peter's FACE!!!! :r


:r That is some SERIOUS photoshop bait!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> :r That is some SERIOUS photoshop bait!


The funny part is they are both standing up in that pic


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> The funny part is they are both standing up in that pic


The photographer had to get in the prone position to take the shot at the angle. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Methinks the photographer _likes_ getting in the prone position


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Methinks the photographer _likes_ getting in the prone position


yeah, but not to look at the midget brigade in heat


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Methinks the photographer _likes_ getting in the prone position





Bigwaved said:


> yeah, but not to look at the midget brigade in heat


BAM! Take that... midget


----------



## CMD (Jan 1, 2000)

Great pics Kelly and Jess!

SoCal IX was definitely one of our best. :tu

Once again, thanks to Zippy for being a gracious host!

It was great hangin' with the S.D. boys too.

And hey, I won some stuff in the raffle!

It's all good! :ss

(Sorry I missed Sunday)


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Poker, BigSmooth, very cool pic's.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

CMD said:


> Great pics Kelly and Jess!
> 
> SoCal IX was definitely one of our best. :tu
> 
> ...


Nice talking to you too Dave, any time you want to come visit, your more than welcome....:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SLR said:


> Poker, BigSmooth, very cool pic's.


hey, do you know where one can get a sublime? :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> One of my fave pics.... look at the look on Peter's FACE!!!! :r


wow dustin sure loves him some Palio... :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> wow dustin sure loves him some Palio... :r


yeah ... he's waiting for one to come out in the color of areola. :chk


----------



## CMD (Jan 1, 2000)

Bigwaved said:


> hey, do you know where one can get a sublime? :r


I'll show you how to get two of them for free . . . . :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CMD said:


> I'll show you how to get two of them for free . . . . :ss


the old Jedi mind trick!


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone get a photo of the traditional spooning of the tres leches? :ss


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

SLR said:


> Anyone get a photo of the traditional spooning of the tres leches? :ss


with Kerry unable to make it, the meeting of the 20/250 was postponed until he can join us!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

CMD said:


> I'll show you how to get two of them for free . . . . :ss


1 dolwhara
$100
$160 and F*sk u!

I get it.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Finally found a picture of Gerry...it IS all about you Bro!


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

SLR said:


> Anyone get a photo of the traditional spooning of the tres leches? :ss





soulskater said:


> with Kerry unable to make it, the meeting of the 20/250 was postponed until he can join us!


Yeah... Having the spooning of the "Tres Leches" without Kerry is like sacrilege...


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Lunch Box said:


> Yeah... Having the spooning of the "Tres Leches" without Kerry is like sacrilege...


Oh come on Lunch Box, we're talking Tres Leches. You don't need any excuse for spooning Tres Leches. Then again, some of the portions I saw you guys eating, lets just say I am proud of you guys, and very impressed. :tu


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

BTW, Kerry, you were missed.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

And SLR it was great to see you again bro, I'll let me favorite cuban know you look good and back :tu



SLR said:


> BTW, Kerry, you were missed.


:gn the new rule is good rule Poker :ss


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

gorob23 said:


> And SLR it was great to see you again bro, I'll let me favorite cuban know you look good and back :tu
> 
> :gn the new rule is good rule Poker :ss


It was great to see you too Rob. Looking forward to hangin and herfin with you again.


----------

